# What do you all think?



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Big guy is 8 weeks old. His mom is a light sable. The dad was solid black with Czech bloodlines. Think light sable or a dark sable? Does sable bred with a solid black produce darker sables? I would think so, but haven't found anything backing that up. I'm not talking about all potential offspring. Just sables in general.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Technically sable is sable. I don't think your boy will be overly dark, just sable. 

He's cute.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I honestly have no clue to be honest, but very cute dog!


----------



## AddieCrow (Jul 9, 2018)

Hes adorable I know that! And sables are tricky from what I'm learning. The pic I inserted it all 5 puppies from her latest litter. Mother is sable, father is solid black. The colors vary quite a bit. I'm getting the female that you see on the bottom right, picked her because shes the darkest but that dosnt mean anything







The second pic is her between 2 and 3 weeks old.







And last pic is of my boy Ragnar, him at 3 weeks old to just the other day and hes 12 weeks old. His mother was black and tan, father sable.








Sorry for all the pics, just trying to show you my sable exsperiance ?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Sables are cool. They go through multiple color changes as they grow up and between summer/winter. Chameleons, lol. One day I will get one!
I believe the general rule of thumb is whatever pigmentation they are at birth is usually what they will be when they are grown.


Keep posting pictures! I love seeing little puppies grow!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Very cute pup! Congrats!

My guess is probably a medium colored sable.


Our girl is on the darker side.

8 weeks:









6 months:









14 months:









Her Dam was black & Sire was sable.



Best of luck with your pup!
Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable pup! They grow up to fast! I would imagine you would get darker sables in the litter but the shades can vary. Max was light at 8 weeks when we brought him home and darken up quite a bit. One of my favorite colors is sable they are sure chameleons so it does make it cool to see the changes. Like Kataugsd and momstogsds said usually the rule of thumb is they turn out to be the color at birth. As the shades vary. For the most part Tar Heels, dark striping on toes/front legs and dark under chest and belly are signs of a darker sable. Max is a asl- his dam was a bicolor and his side a patterned sable. There were three sables in the litter two dark and one lighter sable which was patterned. I always like to look at all the sable photo changes when max was a pup. Max is a darker sable. At 9 weeks and 8 months he became light then Darkened up. I notice he is a little bit lighter then he was in his younger years but spring and summer he seems to get a bit lighter. He will be four in October. Photos 8 weeks, 9 weeks, 15 weeks, 8 months, 1 year, 2 years, 3 years and last two are most recent photos last photos - almost 4 years old-he is wet but cool to see all the light underneath.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

That's awesome. Thank you guys for your input. I love looking at progression pictures of all the sables. They change so much and really about unpredictable. This is the earliest picture I have of him and it is at 3 weeks old. I picked the darkest sable in the litter. He's 8 weeks old now. Still has some black on his toes and still seems to be relatively dark to me. I'm really curious to see how he ends up looking. The female was a very light sable & the male being solid black.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

bengeslugger said:


> Big guy is 8 weeks old. His mom is a light sable. The dad was solid black with Czech bloodlines. Think light sable or a dark sable? Does sable bred with a solid black produce darker sables? I would think so, but haven't found anything backing that up. I'm not talking about all potential offspring. Just sables in general.


Medium to Dark Sable


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hopefully this one turns out to be the color you want. Three puppies are hard to raise, lol


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah, I kept pick out of my litter and purchased a male pup.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

This is at 12 weeks old. He went to the vet yesterday and only weighed 21.5 pounds. My female was bigger than he is at the same age. Although the guy told me his mom was 80 and dad was 100.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His weight and size are fine for his age. But his nails need to be cut


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> His weight and size are fine for his age. But his nails need to be cut


That jumped out at me too. Those nails! I'd have scars up and down my forearms! Weight is just fine for that age. Every dog is different. Mine weighs 57lbs but one of her brothers is over 90 at 9 months! 

Great happy lookin puppy! I've never cut mines claws, but will play fetch on concrete surface to help her keep them trimmed.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

5 months old. Weighing up close to 60 pounds now.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow seems heavy for 5 mo old. He looks a bit heavy as well.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

He is a very cute little boy! The nails didn’t look bad to me but it’s easiest to get them accustomed to having them trimmed while they are still pups, just barely clip off the ends and give a high value reward. Mine sit quietly for cheese! Don’t worry about size as they grow, as long as you can feel the ribs but not readily see them is a rule of thumb. I have a six month old boy who is over 60 lbs at this time and I expect him to top out around 80, but am happy with him no matter what.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Just a couple more pictures of him


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

He looks great! I love his coat!


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you. I just weighed him today and he was 80 pounds. He’ll be 7 months old in 3 days.


----------

